# Need Boat Rec:



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

My son and his room-mate want a boat to feesh,wakeboard in York River. Of course LIMITED BUDGET  Suggestions...THX ...the R


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Find a friend/leave the wakeboard at home


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)




----------

